# Weird issue with just one thread



## pushpull7 (May 8, 2015)

For whatever reason, when I click on the "post random pics of your six" thread two things happen: 1) it takes a very long time to load (which may be because it's mostly pics) and then I get a "page crashed"

I'm on win7x64/latest Opera. 

Not having any problems with the one on sevenstrings/metal/etc though.


----------



## Kobalt (May 9, 2015)

W8.1 x64 with Opera as well.

Could be an Opera thing, as I've been running into more and more compatibility issues with it, as of late. :/


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 13, 2015)

I have that issue too, and I'm using Windows 8.1 with Chrome. 

Don't think it's a browser issue.


----------



## asher (May 13, 2015)

Might just be the hugenormous number of pictures in it, or something in particular on whichever page you're loading.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 13, 2015)

Something is up with the last page, from post 2841 and up. I'll shoot this over to Alex. I could try pruning it though.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 15, 2015)

For whatever reason, I just tried it, and it seems to be kosher.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 15, 2015)

I removed some dubiously hosted images and that seems to of fixed the problem.


----------



## Kobalt (May 15, 2015)

Back in business!


----------



## Ernesto (May 29, 2015)

I'm having the same issue with one of my threads. Page 2 won't load due to a compression error. The pics on page 2 are hosted at the same place as the pics on page 1 and page 1 loads fine. Anyway, here's a link to the thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...lapsible-acoustic-electric-travel-guitar.html

Thanx mods for making this forum rock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2015)

Probably another goofy image link. I'm on it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2015)

Try it now.


----------



## Ernesto (May 29, 2015)

It worked. Looks like there are a couple of posts missing though. No worries. I can reupload. Just in case it helps troubleshoot if it's a continuous issue, if I remember right, when uploading the images on page two, firefox locked up a few times and was using 100%cpu, which it's never done anywhere else. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2015)

Do NOT re-upload those pics. They were the problem. Host them elsewhere and give it a go.


----------



## Ernesto (May 29, 2015)

I just saw this. I reposted them a while ago and they seem to be fine. They're pics I took and are hosted at my free site at muut, same source as the pics on page 1. I think the problem before happened due to the compression software that the forum runs, which could have been due to iffy connection on my end when I initially posted them. Anyway, I'll be online for another hour or so so say the word and I'll take them down....if I can?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 30, 2015)

They seem to be working fine, I just wanted to bounce the issue off the site admin before going again. 

It's all good though.


----------

